# DeBoer Bicycles South Dakota



## alexander55 (Aug 28, 2020)

Happy to add this one to my collection last night. Small builder out of South Dakota. Needs a few parts changed out to make it period correct.  It is confirmed as having been built in 1982.  (Sorry I don’t have good outdoor pictures but got home after dark. Will get better pictures later today.)  Would love to see pictures of any other DeBoer bikes out there. Any one else have one?  Feel free to post or private message. Thanks.


----------



## juvela (Aug 28, 2020)

-----

Thanks very much for sharing this most handsome new arrival!

Have you found any information online about this maker?

-----


----------



## alexander55 (Aug 28, 2020)

Thank you.  Fundamentally, I have not found anything online, but I have had the pleasure of speaking with the builder a couple times via telephone and text over the past few days.  A generous and charming man.  I am the third owner of this one.  (I bought it from owner #2.)  I now have contact information regarding owner #1....now an 86 year gentleman that I hope to speak to next week.  I am having a blast learning more about this one and am hoping someone else on the CABE has a DeBoer as well.  Thanks again!


----------



## alexander55 (Aug 28, 2020)

I meant to add...the builder confirmed that the original paint and decals were done by Jim and Susan at CyclArt.  Thought that was a very cool detail.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 28, 2020)

I wonder how many were built? A few dozen? A couple of hundred? First one I've ever seen. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## alexander55 (Aug 28, 2020)

I believe a couple hundred is close but working to confirm that.


----------



## juvela (Aug 28, 2020)

-----

Always enjoyable to take in a machine of this calibre but when you get provenance as well that is really a plus!   

Thanks again for posting.

-----


----------



## non-fixie (Aug 28, 2020)

Good-looking bike! 

The Dutch connection is what brought me here, and since I've never heard of this particular De Boer before (there are dozens of De Boer bike shops her the NL), I'd love to hear more about the story behind the builder and the brand.


----------



## alexander55 (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks.  I will let you know when I learn more.  At this point it remains a bit of a mystery, though we know the builder was a long time bicycle shop owner who built quite a few bikes.


----------

